# IPSC Competition semi-auto 9mm pistol recommendation request



## Hithere (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have been shooting rifles for a few decades but new to pistols. I recognize that there are amazing selection of pistols available on the market and I have no idea where to being my research (I am just reading random reviews). I am hoping the collective on this forum can assist me to make a short list for me to progress.

Secondly, I live in Australia... meaning stricter gun control laws then most states. For your amusement, I will elaborate. In AU, you have to join a pistol club and do the safety course before you can apply for a provisional license. It takes approximately 6 to 12 months to get your full license. Finger printed along the way. Even after getting the full license, you can only own an air pistol or .22 for the first 6 months. So it takes about 12 months plus before you can own your first pistol. This is for law abiding citizens. However, criminals can get anything they want in the black market. But I digressed...

The short list of semi-auto 9mm pistols must meet these criteria.

Australian government imposed criteria:
- Minimum barrel length of 4.73" (120mm) - make it hard to conceal, I assume.
- Magazine must be 'blocked' to limit to 10 rounds or less

My personal selection criteria in the order of importance.
1/ Accuracy (will be used for IPSC - Production class and target competitions)
2/ Reliability (no know issues would be good)
3/ Easier to shoot accurate for beginners and experienced
4/ Price (budget would be about USD$1,000)

Of course terms like 'accuracy' is subjective so let me clarify. If the pistol can hit 2" grouping with all 10 rounds at 27 yards (25m) in the hands of a very experienced shooter, and it is repeatable over and over again, I would consider that accurate. If the grouping can be 1", that would be 'super accurate' in my book. I want my pistol to be way better than I need right now so that as I improve, I don't need to upgrade it (or at least upgrade fewer times).

As for 'easy to shoot', I know some pistols have real kick and others are better balanced and more forgiving. Of course, this depends on the ammunition loaded as well but I thought I will mention it. By the way, all the rounds we shoot are lead ammos, no jackets.

I should mention that we are not permitted by law to carry pistols so ability to conceal is not important.

From my limited reviews I read of dozen pistols, so far I like Sig Sauer P226 Tactical.

Lastly, the brand must be well known internationally. Why? Due to government restrictions mentioned above and pistols having a very small market in AU (I think only about 0.05% of the population), we can only get a handful of pistols in AU. The price is outrageous too. That P226 is sold for AUD$1,600 (USD$1,480)... the rest of more exotic Sigs are selling for twice that price! Glock 17A ('A' for Australia) with longer barrel sells for about USD$740 just mentioned here as an example of prices (not considered in my short list). Yes, it sux to be Aussie when it comes to pistols! 

I would very much appreciate your assistance in suggesting some pistols meeting the selection criteria mentioned above. Thank you!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I believe Glocks rule production class in the US with CZ's right behind. Since you are ammo limited in your magazines, maybe a 9mm 1911 would do the trick.


----------



## Hithere (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Smithy,

Thanks for your recommendation for CZ 1911... any specific model stand out above others? Is every 1911 made by different makers exact duplicate of the original pistol? Or is it look alike but with modern engineering under the skin?


----------



## Hithere (Jul 20, 2013)

Smitty79 said:


> I believe Glocks rule production class in the US with CZ's right behind.


I have discounted Glock in general as couple of people said they are not very accurate but if they rule the production class, I must have been talking to anti-Glock shooters. I have also heard that gen 3 are more reliable then gen 4, is that your opinion? Is accuracy about the same? Sorry for lot of newb questions.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

You can buy more accurate guns than Glocks. But IPSC is about combat accuracy. Combat accuracy is about good enough. The perfection of Glocks is that they are good enough at everything. Most other guns have a perceived fatal flaw of some sort.

I don't think CZ makes a 1911 style gun. But lots of companies do. In 9mm, they usually have 10 round mags.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Take a look at Smith & Wesson's M&P9. I believe it to be every bit as good for your purpose as any other. I have been using them for several years with excellent results.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Take a close look at CZs, in particular, look at the CZ75 and it's many variations.

see: www.[B]cz[/B]-usa.com/‎
or CZ, CZ-USA, Dan Wesson, Safari Classics, Brno Rifles - Ceska zbrojovka

Lots of top shooters use CZ, and 10 round magazines are available for all models. CZ was the firearm of choice in USSR and much of the rest of Europe. After the break-up of USSR, CZs began to trickle out of the Czech Republic. They are great firearms. They make steel framed models as well as poly framed guns.

Great firearms, check them out!


----------



## Hithere (Jul 20, 2013)

Smitty79 said:


> You can buy more accurate guns than Glocks. But IPSC is about combat accuracy. Combat accuracy is about good enough. The perfection of Glocks is that they are good enough at everything.


Thanks again Smitty for chipping in. I do want an accurate pistol (most important selection criteria for me) as I participate in target competitions which is held on 27 yard (25m) and 54 yard (50m) ranges.


----------



## Hithere (Jul 20, 2013)

TOF said:


> Take a look at Smith & Wesson's M&P9. I believe it to be every bit as good for your purpose as any other. I have been using them for several years with excellent results.


Hey Tof, thanks for your suggestion. I have shot M&P polymer pistol (not sure which model) with not the best result (it probably was me more than the pistol) but I will read up on M&P 9. Thanks.


----------



## Hithere (Jul 20, 2013)

high pockets said:


> Take a close look at CZs, in particular, look at the CZ75 and it's many variations.


Hi HP, I have now added CZ 75B on my list to read up more on. Thank you.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Hithere said:


> Hi HP, I have now added CZ 75B on my list to read up more on. Thank you.


As you look at CZs, you may want to look beyond the CZ75B. The "B" designates a pistol with a firing pin block...great for self-defense but usually not desirable in an IPSC pistol. If you look at the CZ websites I listed, you will find several CZs that do not come with the firing pin block. Some people buy the "B" model and remove the firing pin block, but that disqualifies the pistol for Production Class. Try contacting CZ Custom Shop, they will be more than happy to direct you toward IPSC qualified pistols.

I have a "B" model, myself, which I use in competition (IDPA), but then I have no illusions as to being able to displace any professional shooters.


----------



## Hithere (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks HP, that is a great info. I read positive comments on another thread here about 'B' but I didn't realise what it was. Yes, I will certainly have a look at the linked site.


----------



## Hithere (Jul 20, 2013)

"CZ 75 SP01 Shadow Australian Ext Barrel" looks interesting.

http://czcustom.com/cz75sp019shadowextbarrel.aspx


----------

